# Shotgun Bipod for Predator Hunting?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Can someone refresh my memory.... I know someone makes a really small clip-on shotgun bipod but I cannot remember who. It clamps onto your barrel and is just big enough to allow you to set the shotgun beside you without laying it on the ground.

I've used a simple bench clamp in the past, but i'm trying to remember who makes the one I remember seeing!

Any ideas?

Thanks all!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&N=0&fsch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=shotgun+bipod&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&x=16&y=9


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one and for the life of me I can't remember the maker. It works great. Light and keeps the muzzle off the ground. I'll take a look at it in awhile and see if it says who makes it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris, get you two 1/4 or 3/8 in dowells and put them together using the green bands like on calls, use 3 or 4 of them. You can cut the dowells about 12-16 in long and they work perfect for holding your second gun on stand

I will try to remember to post a pic later today,right now I am going calling LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was it Showmeyote who posted that pic ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I have one and for the life of me I can't remember the maker. It works great. Light and keeps the muzzle off the ground. I'll take a look at it in awhile and see if it says who makes it.


Squirrel !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here are a couple of pics of what I use. You could use rubber bands instead of the green castration bands, and any dowel these are made from old fiberglass tent poles


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Is this it?

http://prostores2.megawebservers.com/ushunter_net/-strse-2/US-Hunter-Shotgun-Stand/Detail.bok


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

After looking at the link I posted and seeing that it would cost $20 after shipping I decided to see what I could come up with.

20 minutes later and using a piece of Delrin I had rescued from a dumpster I had this.....



















I had been using the same setup as prairiewolf and it has worked fine, but I needed a second stand for my partner. Zero cost for either stand fits my budget.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your like me Weasel why spend $20 on something you can make and then use the $20 to go calling. I guess when we get older we get tighter with our money. LOL

I like the design of that its real flat and would fit in your back pocket , I think


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, I think it might fit in the pocket of my hunting camos. Even if it doesn't, I carry a shoulder bag on most stands and it easily fits in that. One thing besides the price that I didn't like about the stand I posted the link to is it is kind of bulky. Our fiberglass sticks are about the easiest thing to carry, but this one won't be a problem either.

Oh,,,about being tighter with our money when we get older. Isn't it terrible that the older we get, the less money we have? I'm at that awkward age where even if I had money, I wouldn't be able to remember where I put it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL. my wife keeps tabs on it for me!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

so what your saying is you still never have any money lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://prostores2.me...tand/Detail.bok


THAT'S IT!!! Thank you, Sir!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, here are a couple of pics of what I use. You could use rubber bands instead of the green castration bands, and any dowel these are made from old fiberglass tent poles
> View attachment 5832
> 
> View attachment 5833


Thanks, Ed. I run a similar setup when I need taller sticks (snow, downhill, etc). Just 2 fiberglass fence posts and some castration bands. They have served me very well.

In this situation I was looking for a real simple, and semi permanent fixture for my shotgun so that I can set it down without laying it down. I think Weasel found it for me!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

christopher said:


> so what your saying is you still never have any money lol


Purty much...







Just when I think things are getting better my air conditioning took a dump and my truck needed $200+ worth of work. It's never ending.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Purty much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're living my life!

This week alone:

1) Only vehicle takes a dump, throwing up 3 different check engine codes. All pricy repairs.
2) Back spigot at home broke and water stuck flowing non stop. Repair requires busting out the entire wall inside our bedroom.
3) Dog chews thru the 4 wire going to the condenser on the air conditioner. Shorts out all sorts of stuff, wires need replacing, etc.
4) I break my cell phone while out hunting, Not just my cell phone, but it's our home phone, business phone, etc.

At the same time I thought it would be a great week for a couple of firearm purchases.
















If it weren't for bad luck, the Miller's would have no luck at all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine's similar to that one. Works great. Although I do like Ed's and Weasel's idea too. When it rains it pours sometimes Chris !! LOL


----------

